# Trails am Schmausenbuck/Nürnberg



## Matzwetz (25. März 2014)

Servus zusammen,
ich bin öfter mal in Nürnberg, da meine süße dort lebt. Jetzt habe ich gehört, das am Schmausenbuck einige schöne trails zu finden sind. Leider hab ich bisher nur den kleinen Teil an der Stromleitungen gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich noch andere Trails finde? Oder hat jemand bock, am Samstag,29.03.2014 eine runde dort zu dübeln und mir mal zu zeigen, was da so geht?Die Videos im Netz sehen ja echt gut aus.
MfG
Matz


----------



## rebirth (6. April 2014)

hi, probiers doch mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-in-und-rund-um-nuernberg-gesucht-teil-2.490190/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

